# Rochester NY



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Well i was looking for some trading of some snow plow leads i get so many calls from ares that are too far out for me and i have a bunch of my landscape customer's that need snow plowing that live out side my plow route so if any one wants to work something out we plow manly Rochester,Greece,Webster
[email protected]


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

Im plowing mostly residentials on the south side of Webster/Penfield boarder area if that is out side your plow route in Webster. Thanks.... would be willing take on a few more.


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok cool i will keep you in mind,and if you could do the same.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Will Do! Thanks


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

If you want e-mail me your phone number and i will give it out as needed.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks 585-752-2606, what is your info and company name?


----------



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

I am located in webster and only plow in webster and northern part of penfield. I am interested if you are still looking


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

why do you have some to trade?


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaysled;1323994 said:


> Thanks 585-752-2606, what is your info and company name?


JC Landscape Services
585-760-9879
[email protected]


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Snow is here!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Angelo585 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking to sub 3 houses and 2 private roads in Spencerport near Stony Point Rd.


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Angelo585;1355929 said:


> Looking to sub 3 houses and 2 private roads in Spencerport near Stony Point Rd.


call me if you still need a sub


----------



## Elite Property (Dec 22, 2011)

We cover gates, Spencerport, Greece, Irondequoit and Webster, if anyone needs work done there let me know and let me know what areas I can help in return!


----------

